# Altoid Canned Catapult Contest Winners



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, folks ... time to announce the winners in the Altoid Canned Catapult Contest!!!!

If you go up to the entries thread, you will see that we had a total of 40 folks who submitted entries. I gave each person one point for each frame entered plus one point for each shooting video posted. There were a total of 171 points awarded.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40506-altoid-canned-catapult-contest-entry-record/

There were a total of 11 prizes ... you will find them all listed in the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40271-love-small-slingshots/page-0

For convenience, I will list them here:

1. my Altorus
2. my first Altoid bent rod slingshot (I said "wire frame")
3. Winnie's boiled leather slingshot
4. Blade's custom Kydex neck sheath
5. Winnie's donation of TBG and a roller cutter
6. Henry's donation of the NSA slingshot #1
7. Winnie's kangaroo ball bag
8. BusySteve's donation of a large or small strap shot (your choice)
9. my second Altoid bent rod slingshot
10. Winnie's donation of a Simple Shot Pocket Shot
11. my Altoid Mutant Ninja

Soooo, I needed a way to randomly award the prizes, but weighted by the points that each person had. I assigned each person who entered a range of numbers, between 1 and 171, one number for each point. So 1984keen was assigned numbers 1-2, Arnisador78 was assigned number 3, Beanflip was assigned numbers 4-8, Bemahoney was assigned numbers 9-10, and so on down the list.

Next, I found several random number generators on line. I chose to use this one:

http://www.mathgoodies.com/calculators/random_no_custom.html

I could specify the range (1 through 171) and repeatedly generate random numbers. I put in the range, and just punched the enter button several hundred times, just to get it going. Then I started recording random numbers. If a number came up in the range of participant John Jones, then John gets to pick a prize. If a subsequent number came up in John's range again, it was skipped, because each person can only win one prize. I hope all this is clear!!!! We had two folks who entered who opted not to win a prize, and so if one of their numbers came up, it was skipped.

ENOUGH, already. I am going to announce the first three winners.

Winner #1 was TSM!!!! Tsm, please pm me your first choice from the prize list, along with your snail mail address.

Winner #2 was Beanflip!!! Bean, please pm me your first and second choice from the prize list (in case your first choice is already gone), and your snail mail address.

Winner #3 was Newbslingshotter!!! Newb, please pm me your first, second, and third choices from the prize list, along with your snail mail address.

As soon as I have heard from these three, I will continue awarding the prizes.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats... We are all winners.. That was an extremely fun thread.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

NO WAY! This is outstanding! Thank you so much. PM on the way.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Now who's shooter do I get to fondle for a sheath???


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Blade said:


> Now who's shooter do I get to fondle for a sheath???


that sounds a lot dirtier than you meant it i hope :rofl:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

bigron said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Now who's shooter do I get to fondle for a sheath???
> ...


Uh yeah sure...h34r:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations guys. Woot woot Shane!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice of you to put this all together Charles. Well done. Obviously people were into it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you Charles and Winnie for a great thread. What great participation and execution by all!

And of course, great prizes!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

wow, what a contest and congrats to everyone winning a prize, but at the end of the day I think everyone that took part is a winner. I look forward to many more awesome contests like this 1. Thanks to Charles and Winnie you guys are real ambassadors for this sport/hobby and we are lucky to have you around.

Tyrone


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Charles,

I'd like to thank you and Winnie, too! The way you
render this prize drawing is impressive; I can't think
of a more correct and thrilling way!
And you give evidence of not being scared off by
work in any way.. very impressive!  - Thank You!
Being able to participate in this is "deluxe"!

- And really fun!

Kind regards,

Be


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Sure was interesting...the entries were quite inventive. I love to see invention, new things, new ideas. I could not be even a personal judge of this contest, there were many winners. It must have been difficult to pronounce winners with so many great ideas...I sore wouldn't have wanted the job. The forum itself won as did we all.

On top of that my business mind is whirling, there are many marketable ideas which emerged for potential sales. I think the concept of a micro shooter would sell...especially the take down and folding models. Those nifty gadget catalogs on airplanes bubbles up in my head, gun show booths and perhaps a known SS manufacturer or two's online catalogs.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Somebody ENJOY that boiled leather slingshot!

Congrats all!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Had a blast. Congrats to the winners so far.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, everyone. We have 8 more winners to announce. As before, I am going to do it 3 at a time. I have not yet heard from Newbslingshotter, so I am going to move on. If I hear from him later, I will let him pick a prize.

In the meantime, prize #5 is gone (TBG + roller cutter) and #10 is gone (Pocket Shot). There are 9 other prizes to choose from. Refer to my first post in this thread.

Winner #4 is Quercusuber!!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and select your prize.

Winner #5 is Flicks!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and your first and second choice of prizes.

Winner #6 is You'llshootyoureyeout!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and your first, second, and third choice of the prizes.

Stay tuned to this station for more prize awards to come!!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. By the way ... On behalf of myself and Winnie, I want to sincerely thank everyone for your most kind comments. But it is all of you folks who made this contest so much fun, both those who entered and those who followed along. Hats off to everyone!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Woohoo! All right all right, Thanks so much for running this shindig! What a blast!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!

It's been such a cool contest, big thanks to Charles and Winnie!


----------



## smurf (Oct 4, 2014)

Everybody really made a nice slingshot deogunyo. Congratulations to those who won doesin


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Time for some more winners!!!! So far, prize numbers 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, and 11 have been taken. So for the next winners, your choices are limited to 1, 2, 4, 6, or 8.

Winner #7 is JJH!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and choose one of the remaining prizes.

Winner #8 is Shew97!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and your first and second choices from the remaining prizes.

Winner #9 is Karle!!! Please send me a pm with your real name and snail mail address, and your first, second, and third choices from the remaining prizes.

Hang in there ... there are still two more winners to announce!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess.. :






 - Be


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

wow this is great i was just having fun making the little shooters winning a prize is just extra fun thanks alot to Charles and Winnie and congrats to the other winners


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, this is how we stand at the moment:

TSM took #5, the TBG and rotary cutter,

Beanflip took #10, Winnies donation of the pocket shot.

Newbslingshotter took #11, my altoid mutant ninja.

Quercusuber took #9, my second altoid bent rod shooter.

Flicks took #7, Winnie's kangaroo ball bag.

You'llshootyoureyeout took #3, Winnie's boiled leather slingshot.

JJH took #6, Henry's donation of the NSA slingshot.

Shew97 took #1, my altorus slingshot.

Karle took #2, my first altoid bent rod slingshot.

Soooo, we are left with two prizes:

#4 Blade's custom Kydex neck sheath

#8 BusySteve's strap shot (your choice ... large or small)

Our 10th winner is Parnell!!!! Please pm me your real name and snail mail address, and pick one of the two remaining prizes.

And our 11th winner is Canh8r!!! Please pm me your real name and snail mail address. You will get whichever prize is left.

Well, I am sorry to say that is all the prizes I have. I wish I could send each of you something, but alas that is not possible. Thanks so much again to everyone who participated and to those who just followed along. This has been a FABULOUS contest ... it even exceeded by far our last Altoid contest. You were all totally amazing.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. I think all the winners deserve their prizes. :wave:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow.. Awesome thank you everyone, great altoids fun we had.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very cool! It has been fun to do and watch. Charles and Winnie thanks for putting it together. Thanks to those that donated the prizes.

Canh8r I think one of your shooters will look awesome in a sheath.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Good time all. thnx C&W and all who donated. Fun stuff and congrats to the winners! :looney:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

great contest -----thanks to charles and winnie for all the effort to put it on , and all the participants for their inventive ideas--

frank


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats to all participants!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

This was a great experience. Thanks to all. I learned and had fun! Ya'll seem like some cool folks. I look forward to another contest.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Woohoo!! Got my prize just now!!! I got that awesome leather ammo container/ slingshot! I'm on the way out the door now but will post some pics tonight.

Thanks again to Winnie and Charles and all who participated! I had a blast with this contest!!!

Matt


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Charles and Winnie! Seeing all the different creations was a prize in it self!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I put some gypsy tabs and a magnetic pouch on this cool little shooter. Can't wait to get some rounds in!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I gots mines! A package came in from Winnie this weekend with a bunch of band makin' fun. I really only picked this prize because I've just about ruined the wife's old rotary cutter so now she gets a brand new one and I get points for being thoughtful. Many thank to Charles and Winnie and everybody who got in on this! I can't wait till the next one.


----------

